# 11" Logan Banjo Removal



## daveog (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here and hoping I can get some help. I recently acquired an 11" Logan Powermatic lathe that I'm guessing is one of their last models from the early 80's. I want to completely go through it and clean and adjust everything. I want to start by removing the quick change gearbox and cleaning the years of chips and sludge out of it. In order to do that, I need to remove the banjo assembly so I can free the gearbox. I'm not sure how to get it off though. From looking at the manual, it seems that the bearing on the outside of the gear is threaded onto the shaft and holding the gear in place. I don't know if that is correct or not, but at any rate I can't figure out how to get the gear off so I can remove the guard piece closest to the headstock so I can get the gearbox off. The attached photo has the gear and bearing I'm talking about circled in red. I have removed the nut on the bearing, but it doesn't seem to help at all. Does anyone know how to remove it?

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Not positive but I'm thinking you may Need a gear puller to lossen some of those gears.  They tend to get stuck on after being in place for a long time.


----------



## daveog (Dec 17, 2017)

So here is the parts diagram from the manual. The bearing isn't a bearing after all, it's a clutch driver according to the parts listing (51). My initial thought was that 51 was holding the gear (53) on because it seems like it threads onto the sleeve (52). But after thinking about what Latin said, it seems like the shaft (30) fits through the entire assembly with keyways and the nut (41) is what holds it all together. If that is the case, then perhaps the clutch driver, gear, and the sleeve will pull off as a unit. Does that seem logical?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 18, 2017)

I think from looking at the schematic you posted that if part number 52 is what you are calling the "sleeve" then yes it may come off as one unit but the "sleeve" seems to be a bushing or a bearing that may be captured within the banjo bracket and probably separate from the gear so i would be prepared for the "unit" to separate so that parts don't end up all over the floor. Again I'm not sure but that's what it looks to be to me.


----------



## daveog (Dec 18, 2017)

So, I heard back from Logan and he said that 41 is the only nut that holds the safety gear assembly (51-53) on the shaft. He said that it should just come off without a gear puller. It just wouldn't budge though. I sprayed some PB Blaster in there and let it sit for a couple of hours and then used a gear puller and once it started moving, it slid right off. Now on to the "fun" of disassembling the gear box!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 18, 2017)

That's Good news.  I Can see a brand new or newly serviced machine not needing a gear puller but old baked on oil can gum things up good and the gear puller will usually save much frustration and are handy to have around if needed.


----------

